

Bill Gates geeks out on the Ice Bucket Challenge - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XS6ysDFTbLU?

======
georgemcbay
I did the challenge with a slightly different kind of geeking out:

[https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10153169265019988&set=v...](https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10153169265019988&set=vb.607869987&type=2&theater)

